# 10 Years Ago



## cubernya (Sep 11, 2011)

> We're going to find out who did this and we're going after the bastards.
> - Sen. Orrin Hatch





> Thousands of lives were suddenly ended by evil, despicable acts of terror. The pictures of airplanes flying into buildings, fires burning, huge structures collapsing, have filled us with disbelief, terrible sadness and a quiet, unyielding anger.
> - George W. Bush



9/9
The CIA has a report that the Twin Towers will be terrorized. Naturally, they think nothing of it. 

9/11
6:52 AM - Marwan al-Shehhi calls Atta to confirm that the plans for the attack are set
7:35 AM - Atta and al-Omari board American Airlines Flight 11
7:40 AM - The rest of the highjackers board Flight 11
7:59 AM - Flight 11 departs
8:01 AM - Flight 93 departs
8:20 AM - The FAA's Boston Center flight controllers decide that Flight 11 has probably been hijacked.
8:20 AM - Flight 77 departs
8:26 AM - Flight 11 makes a 100-degree turn to the south heading toward New York City
8:34 AM - A third transmission from Flight 11: "Nobody move please. We are going back to the airport. Don't try to make any stupid moves."
8:37 AM - Flight 175 confirms sighting of hijacked Flight 11 to flight controllers.
8:42 AM - Flight 93 departs 40 minutes late due to congested runways
8:46 AM - Flight 11 crashes into the North Tower traveling at 466 mph, between floors 93 and 99
8:48-10:28 AM - Over 100 people above the impact zone jump to their death from the North Tower. One firefighter at street level is hit by a jumper and dies.
8:48 AM - The first TV coverage airs
8:50 AM - Flight 77 is hijacked
8:55 AM - President Bush is informed of the attacks
8:58 AM - Flight 175 takes course to NYC
9:03 AM - Flight 175 crashes at 590 mph into the South Tower
9:23 AM - Flight 93 receives a warning message that planes have hit the towers, and to beware of hijacking
9:28 AM - Flight 93 is hijacked
9:35 AM - Flight 93 takes course to Washington, DC
9:37 AM - Flight 77 crashes into the Pentagon
9:45 AM - No takeoffs can take place in the US, and all flights must be grounded at the nearest airport. Canada does the same. This is in effect until 9/14
9:59 AM - The South Tower begins to collapse 56 minutes after impact
10:03 AM - Flight 93 crashes in a field in Pennsylvania due to passengers fighting the hijackers
10:10 AM - Part of the Pentagon collapses
10:28 AM - The North Tower collapses
10:37 AM - The Mall of America is evacuated
11:05 AM - The FAA confirms multiple flights have been hijacked
11:55 AM - The border between the US and Mexico is on high alert, but not closed
12:15 AM - All commercial and private flights over the US have been grounded
5:20 PM - Tower 7 Collapses
6:54 PM - President Bush arrives at the White House
8:30 PM - President Bush addresses the nation for the first time
11:30 PM - Before going to sleep, President Bush enters into his journal, "The Pearl Harbor of the 21st century took place today...We think it's Osama bin Laden."


Now, the CIA has received a report that there is a truck loaded with a bomb. They are taking this report seriously, even though there is only one of them. Only time will tell if this report is true.



Spoiler



I got the timeline from Wikipedia. I did not take all of the events, I only took the ones I felt were the most important. I take no credit to any of this, I am just reposting this to remind others what happened 10 years ago (tomorrow of course)


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Sep 11, 2011)

we will never forget.



Spoiler














Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 11, 2011)

We won't forget if we keep getting reminded


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Sep 11, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> We won't forget if we keep getting reminded


 
We will never forget either way. At least i know i won't


----------



## cubernya (Sep 11, 2011)

Thom, it's in the history books. I don't think anyone's going to forget anytime soon


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Sep 11, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Thom, it's in the history books. I don't think anyone's going to forget anytime soon


 
I find it amazing how kids are being taught about 9/11 when i was there for it. Well i guess it's not really an amazing feeling, more of an "I'm old" feeling.


----------



## cubernya (Sep 11, 2011)

Yeah I know exactly where I was and remember watching the news that day...even though I was hardly 3


----------



## mcciff2112 (Sep 11, 2011)

This is a great thread, thanks for posting this. It's so important to remind people of the tragedy that occurred and how we as Americans stepped up in response. My thoughts and prayers will go out to the innocent victims of the attacks, their families, and the heroes that answered the cry for help that sacrificed their time, money, and in some cases their lives, to aid in the rescue and clean up effort. Their selfless acts are a reminder that in the troubles of today's society, there is still love, still care, still heart in the American people. Please take some time tomorrow to think of how lucky you are to be living in this great nation. And maybe go out of your way to thank someone, a policeman, firemen, military personnel, for their constant sacrifice to keep this great country safe and free. Never forget 9/11 and God Bless America.


----------



## cubernya (Sep 11, 2011)

By the way, you can donate to the families of 9/11 victims


----------



## Bapao (Sep 11, 2011)

Traumatic times. I was in the German army back then. 1999 - 2003. Armoured Engineers.. Was just waiting to get sent out. For the extra cash. That was my only motivation at the time. Sorry...


----------



## cubernya (Sep 11, 2011)

Just took a few pictures and put them together. I think it looks pretty good for how long it took me 






And an avatar version


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 11, 2011)

<3


----------



## MovingOnUp (Sep 11, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> By the way, you can donate to the families of 9/11 victims


 
thats neat


----------



## daniel0731ex (Sep 11, 2011)

What'ya guys think of Michael Moore's documentary of his 9/11 conspiracy theory? 
Didn't bother to check about the facts, but as a film it's pretty impressive though.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Sep 11, 2011)

I thought these were good to watch. I was four-ish at the time, so I don't remember it. These gave me a good idea of what happened though, and how it affected people. Better than anything else I had seen, at least.


----------



## hatter (Sep 11, 2011)

I can remember it as if it was happening again today. I was 10 and when I think about it and remember watching it unfold live, it feels as if it is the first time. Every time. 


I hope America continues to hold memorials and tell the stories of that day for many, many more years so that all generations can understand it and (hopefully) prevent it.


----------



## drewsopchak (Sep 11, 2011)

Please look at the collapse of World trade Center Building center, it was not hit by a plane, and is the only steel framed high rise building ever to have fallen into it's footprint because of fire.


----------



## avgdi (Sep 12, 2011)

drewsopchak said:


> Please look at the collapse of World trade Center Building center, *it was not hit by a plane,* and is the only steel framed high rise building ever to have fallen into it's footprint because of fire.


 
What?


----------



## Rpotts (Sep 12, 2011)

I think what he means is although it was hit by a plane, that wasn't the cause of its collapse.


----------



## cubernya (Sep 12, 2011)

I think that's what he was saying too.

The tower was designed to take a plane flight. The plane got embedded into the towers, and didn't effect the tower at all. It's just that the gasoline ignited and started a fire. It was the fire weakening the steel by 50% that made it collapse.


----------



## Ltsurge (Sep 12, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> I think that's what he was saying too.
> 
> The tower was designed to take a plane flight. The plane got embedded into the towers, and didn't effect the tower at all. It's just that the gasoline ignited and started a fire. It was the fire weakening the steel by 50% that made it collapse.



There are tons of conspiracy theories around. I think what the guy was saying was that the fire could never have weakened the steel that much. TBH I'm not going to say whether the attacks were justified or not, but I will say I am sad that so many have lost their lives on both sides of this pretty pointless war.


----------



## cubernya (Sep 12, 2011)

Hence why the war is called "Waste"


----------



## JuGglEr (Sep 12, 2011)

I don't want to argue, but I just want you to watch the WTC 7 collapse and tell me what you see : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LD06SAf0p9A . Especially what's that on the right side of the building at 0:02. Then watch videos from controlled demolitions and see if there's a difference. Then think of why almost nobody even mention that on tv.Then ask yourself a question why we only have 5 frames from Pentagon hit and for videos from buildings nearby where all confiscated. Then search the internet and find what connections are between Bush and Bin Laden families, they even went on vacation together. No insults please, I'm just saying.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Sep 12, 2011)

I think the fire insulation material was shattered from the shockwave of the crash, which exposes the bare steel structure to the fire, thus weakening and collapse as the heat conducts throughout the whole structure.



JuGglEr said:


> No insults please,



ur an idiat.

j/k, 

this is actually the first time I heard of a conspiracy theory about controlled demolishion (i had no idea of what you guys were talking about in the last page until now). After a quick search on Google, though, it seems to me that the points supporting the theory aren't very convincing.


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 12, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> It's just that the gasoline ignited and started a fire. It was the fire weakening the steel by 50% that made it collapse.


 
imagine the weight of the building pressing down on that softened steel. The buildings were designed with planes hitting in mind but its never happened like that before so how do they know the design was right?. The explosions seen when they collapsed would have been the huge shockwave and pressure blowing out the windows when they collapsed.

the only thing that tells me "inside job" is WTC7, it should never of collapsed and also i don't know if this is right but i was told all of the CIA were evacuated from the area hours before the first impact.

I think we need to put the conspiracys in the back of our minds and just think of everyone who has suffered from this.


----------



## MalusDB (Sep 12, 2011)

http://i.imgur.com/xUkV2.jpg
EDIT: Not trying to say anything bad about anyone, just I don't want anyone thinking that the resultant middles eastern invasion was "glorious" or something.


----------



## ianography (Sep 12, 2011)

MalusDB said:


> http://i.imgur.com/xUkV2.jpg
> EDIT: Not trying to say anything bad about anyone, just I don't want anyone thinking that the resultant middles eastern invasion was "glorious" or something.


 
Ian likes that picture. Nobody pays attention to the majority of Afghani/Iraqi civilians that had nothing to do with 9/11.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 12, 2011)

Honestly, until you can forget about this and move on, the attack was a success.


----------



## Muesli (Sep 12, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> Honestly, until you can forget about this and move on, the attack was a success.


 
I was just thinking this earlier. Security is still ridiculous, you can't trust the person sat next to you on a train or bus and a 10 year "War on terror". The 10 year anniversary of this attack only serves to highlight just how big an impact that this caused and how much the west was terrorised by this.

The terrorists seem to have won so far.


----------

